# Problem: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Temp und Geräusche



## nubits (21. August 2016)

*Problem: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Temp und Geräusche*

Hallo Zusammen,

mein System:

CPU i7 6700k @ 4.6GHZ by OC ASUS Bios
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
2x 970 GTX MSI
16GB RAM

1. Problem Geräusche der Wakü:

gelöst: Lagerschaden eines Lüfters.

2. Problem Temperatur:

Im Idle ist alles wunderbar. Im Schnitt 28 Grad. Sobald ich irgendeinen Benchmark starte, steigt die Temp auf im Schnitt 90-100 Grad.
Sobald der Benchmark vorbei ist (wenige ms später) ist die Temp sofort runter auf 28 Grad...

PS: Habe schon Bios reset, OC reset etc alles probiert. Das einzige was sich im Standard verändert ist die max Temp, welche nicht bei 90 Grad, sondern bei 70 Grad ist.. immer noch zu viel für eine Wakü.

Das kann doch nicht iO sein oder?
Was sagen die Experten 

Danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combi (21. August 2016)

*AW: Problem: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Temp und Geräusche*

du hast keine wakü,sondern nur eine flüssigkeitskühlung.
das diese dinger nicht besser sind,als ein high end luftkühler,ist allgemein bekannt.

deine temps unter vollast sind aber wirklich nicht in ordnung.
lass im hintergrund mal msi afterburner laufen,mit log funktion,das ist zuverlässiger und du kannst
die aufgezeichneten temps,spannungen usw alles in einem graphen mit werten,per schieberegler nachschaun.

evtl mal die wärmeleitpaste durch bessere ersetzen.
arctic silver 4 ist ne gute und günstige.

ein benchmark lässt die cpu stärker auslasten/belasten,als es je ein game machen würde.
es sind synthetische szenarien.also diese auslastungen wirst du in keinem game je haben.

hast du manuelles oc betrieben,oder das automatische von asus?
das automatische oc ist totaler schrott,da das bios spannungen auf die cpu gibt,die absolut unnormal sind,
damit jede noch so schlechte cpu,diese taktraten halten kann.
mit manuellem oc wirst du viel weniger spannung auf der cpu benötigen,
was sich dann auch in niedrigeren temps zeigt und die cpu lebt einiges länger.


----------



## nubits (21. August 2016)

*AW: Problem: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Temp und Geräusche*

Und die extreme Schwankung innerhalb von ms ist normal? Selbst mit default settings im bios.


----------



## bundymania (23. August 2016)

*AW: Problem: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Temp und Geräusche*

Wenn die erneute Montage keine Verbesserung brachte: Vielleicht wurde die AIO Wakü ab Werk nicht vollständig entlüftet. Dadurch können übermäßig hohe Temps entstehen ! Da hilft manchmal nur eine RMA ! Hörst du hin und wieder ein "Gluckern" , wenn du nah mit dem Ohr heran gehst ?

Meine klingt so: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - Fan RPM & Noise Level Check - YouTube


----------

